# S&W PPK and PPK/S recall



## MN_Swede (Jan 27, 2007)

In case anyone hasn't seen this, S&W is recalling PPK and PPK/S pistols made since 2002 for a possible safety issue. Here's a link (if I can get it to work):

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CustomContentDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10001&catalogId=10001&content=62303&sectionId=10506


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, crap. I don't wanna send my gun back to S&W. From the description in the recall link, it doesn't sound like much of a problem as long as you are safely handling the firearm. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## plissken (Feb 19, 2008)

ditto


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

> Smith & Wesson has identified a condition that may exist in certain PPK and PPK/S pistols which may permit a round to be discharged without the trigger being pulled. When the manual safety is disengaged, Smith & Wesson's Product Engineering Group has determined that the possibility exists in certain firearms that lowering the hammer may cause a chambered round to fire.


I'd always assumed that lowering the hammer on a live round with the safety off would result in a discharge if your thumb slipped. I'll have to take a closer look to see what would prevent this.

It's not clear to me how you lower the hammer without pulling the trigger though. The only other way is the decocker. That would be a bigger issue. Discharging rounds by snicking on the safety is a big deal.


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Mine is the Interarms version so I guess that leaves mine out. What year did S&W take over Walther?


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

S&W didn't take over Walther. They were just granted a license to produce the ppk & ppk/s in the US after Interarms went belly up. I think they started making them here about 4 years ago.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I sent mine back on Monday. Hopefully it'll be back sooner than the last time I had to send it in for service.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Please keep us updated. I'd be interested in what they do to it.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

I sent mine in this week. It was received by S&W today. I hope it's back soon and I'll provide an update.


W


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

:bump:

After 11 weeks, I finally got my PPK/S back. Glad I wasnt in a rush for it.....


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Mine came in yesterday. They corrected the "issue" and also polished the rail. Nice work, just took a long time.



W


----------

